# Permanent vs. Semi/Demi-Permanent



## Becca Blood (Aug 18, 2011)

Would it be healthier to dye my hair with Demi or Semi Permanent over and over again or just dye it was a permanent less frequently?

My hair is in bad condition right now. I have only used permanent dye and have done it a fair amount of times.

Also, is there is big difference between regular dye and the foam type? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 18, 2011)

depends on what colour really, but semi perm cream colours are best.

Your hair looks like fish scales really close up, semi perms just stain the outside, where permanant colours actually lift the scales and strip the colour out of the folicles which is where the damage occurs, well, thats my understanding anyway.


----------



## Becca Blood (Aug 18, 2011)

The color is going to be like a golden dark brown. 

Thank you !


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 18, 2011)

I use a permanent dye because I have grey hair coming through the roots.

Semi/demi wouldn't be able to change the grey unfortunately.

Make sure you are not applying dye over hair that was already dyed.

If you must touch up the colour as it is fading, then retouch no more than every 3-4 months.

Consider just doing the roots monthly, then doing an all over colour every 3-4 months.


----------



## Shlanda Maxwell (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, my question kind of adds to this. I'm trying to grow out my natural hair color, (neutral dark brown) and my roots are about a 2 inches long. The rest of hair was dyed a red which faded, so I dyed my whole head jet black. Well pretty much all the black is gone, except for about a half inch of dark brown below my roots, so the rest of my hair which reaches my arm pits is a reddish brown. I can't stand the faded look with roots eww. Phew! Ok, so my question is this...would it be better to permanently dye my previously dyed hair a color closest to my natural color and leave my roots alone OR dye my whole head with semi perm color as it grows out keep trimming off the old hair color? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> depends on what colour really, but semi perm cream colours are best.
> 
> Your hair looks like fish scales really close up, semi perms just stain the outside, where permanant colours actually lift the scales and strip the colour out of the folicles which is where the damage occurs, well, thats my understanding anyway.



Agreed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 10, 2011)

I would do the first - permanently dye your dyed hair a color closest to your natural color.

I'm not sure how effective a semi permanent dye would be for you, since your hair already has permanent dye on it.

Baby your hair with lots of olive or coconut oil treatments - your hair will be exposed to lots of chemicals.

Apply oil on dry hair, wait about an hour, wash out (might have to wash twice), condition.

You can even add a tsp of either oil in your conditioner - make sure to rince well.


----------

